# PFK podcast



## Garuf (16 Feb 2008)

Has anyone else watched it? 
My version cuts off about 20mins in as though corrupted.


----------



## Arana (16 Feb 2008)

yes i watched it, but only up to the readers tanks bit


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Feb 2008)

I had time to watch it this afternoon.  Mine played all the way through so maybe you should try again?  The last 3 minutes were quite funny - "About this big" and "Put it in your mouth and suck" without explaining that they were talking about the size of an Oscar and how to get a syphon started!!!!


----------

